# Anyone familiar with Audax HM170C0?



## TRW-17 (May 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've been working on a 3-way tower project for a couple years using 2 Audax HM170C0 drivers as mids, 2 Seas CA26RE4X for bass, and a Scanspeak D3004/6620-00 tweeter.

During the time working on them I've made a pair of bookshelves with the 5.25" Silver Flute woofers and Fountek horn ribbon tweeters and finished the passive crossovers for them after prototyping sound with a MiniDSP first. They sound fantastic and the woofers are very pleasant and cheap too.

My Audax woofers have only sounded horrible and I've tried several things. I tried two different box designs (separate chambers and symmetrical, and one big chamber with sloped back and side walls). I tried covering the hole for one driver and using only one driver in the big cabinet to give it twice the airspace thinking it needed to relieve pressure better. I've tried both a modeled and designed passive XO and active XO with MiniDSP. I've ran the mids both as mids (high and low pass) and also as woofers (just lowpass) with the Seas' disconnected. So far they just still sound REALLY screamy when it comes to a certain vocal range and is VERY unpleasant to hear. I wish I could record it accurately enough so you could all hear how bad it is.

My question is if anybody has any particular experience with this driver and what your experiences were. Certainly the driver can't sound this bad just out of its design and cost over $100, yet unless all my attempts still have the EXACT SAME basic flaw, I haven't been able to figure it out.

The only thing I didn't try YET is I never did chamfer the inside of the cutout, but that can't make THAT much difference can it?


----------



## TRW-17 (May 17, 2010)

Here's a picture of my unfinished 3-way tower and 2-way bookshelf also.


----------



## RumoH (Jun 22, 2012)

I could have a look at it, for what I see now is that a passive crossover is not the way to go unless you like to generate a lot of heat thus wasting your precious energy.

What is your setup
- volumes of the cabinets
- crossover points and slopes
- how is everything connected.

Regards

Rudy


----------

